# Cold smoke with Masterbuilt Electric Cold smoker



## sctdg35 (Apr 3, 2014)

Today I smoked a bunch of cheese .Gouda ,Pepper Jack and Cheddar . This is not about the cheese ,this is about how it was done . I used the Masterbuilt Electric Cold smoker ,yes the very same smoke generator that a lot of people are saying will increase temps in the MES. On this website I read where someone was talking about loading up the Masterbuilt cold smoker,getting it smoking and switching off the power . He also mentioned pulling out the lower ash tray . Well I wish I could remember who it was that came up with the idea because I would like to thank him . I always liked the way the cold smoker worked on just regular cooking .I would use everything from chips,pellets,split chunks and broken up lump charcoal with great success . what I did today worked unbelievable .Started it smoking ,shut off power pulled ash tray pushed in to side of smoker and last but not least put a small pumpkin fan (with an inline rheostat to control fan speed) in front of cold smoker blowing into opening for tray . Outside air temp was 48 degrees inside MES held at 48 degrees up until a couple hours later when sun came around and was shinning on MES bringing temp to a high of 70 . Perfect smoke throughout the entire smoke , TBS to the max. Cold smoker was loaded with Pecan chips, Little chief Apple shavings and Lumberjack Hickory cherry oak blend. Of course I was not able to sample cheese,need to let it sit for about three weeks but color and smell says it will be excellent . Vacuum packed cheese and in the refrigerator it went . Temp measurements were maverick et-732













Mescold1.aspx



__ sctdg35
__ Apr 3, 2014






Tried to get picture of smoke ,I think you might be able to see no billowing white or dark stuff going on.













mescold2.aspx



__ sctdg35
__ Apr 3, 2014


















mescold4.aspx



__ sctdg35
__ Apr 3, 2014


















mescold3.aspx



__ sctdg35
__ Apr 3, 2014


----------



## smesh (Dec 3, 2014)

Great idea! I ordered one of these along with my MES 30, and am anxiously awaiting its arrival. :)


----------

